# Charging Your Glow Jigs



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I currently have a flash off a 35m camera, picked it up at a garage sale for $2.00, got another one at a flea market for $5.00 that I passed along to a friend. I've heard people using the flasher out of disposable cameras before to. Might have to try the key ring one LED, I've got one of those in the junk drawer! 



gillcommander said:


> One of these......does the job perfect every time!!
> 
> http://www.customjigsandspins.com/icefishing/accessories/flashlight.html


Thanks! I've got the $.99 model from Harbor Freight, I'll have to throw it in the tackle bag and give it try.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

The sun works best. Even on overcast days. Of course it isn't available at night.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Pikeski22 said:


> If you have a smartphone, a quick zap from your flashlight app (point blank range) will work.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This works for me!


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

When and where I fish, glow jigs and spoons are the name of the game. I did not know there was such a thing as a UV flashlight and that they were so cheap - I'll have one very soon!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

matinc said:


> I dont take the time nor worry about it. My jigs have very little glow on them and frankly I dont want them to glow. If your telling me something in the water swims and has glow on it then please show me it. Its not natural and you will catch more fish with a natural jig then having a neon sign underwater. Every second you waste charging your jig, my lure is going up or down or fishing. My record last year was 25 keeps in 52 minutes.


Do you fish crappie at night? Big difference fishing with glow at night catch rates improve.


----------



## Bubbalouie (Feb 20, 2010)

MSUSPARTANPRIDE said:


> How do you charge your glow jigs? Ive heard everything to leaving them out in the light to using a blacklight flashlight to using a Independent flash for photography...Id love to know what works best for you guys..Thanks
> 
> 
> Tight Lines & Be Safe Out There


Rapala Mini Charge'n Glow - Cabela's for about $15 or less.... Takes 1 AAA battery and works well.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Chrome steel said:


> Do you fish crappie at night? Big difference fishing with glow at night catch rates improve.


Same thing chasing kings. They crave glow spoons, paddles flies, plugs in dark til the sun comes up high.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Check Goodwill for old cameras. 

I found a 35mm camera and a case that fit it for $3.. :evil:


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

'Flashy thing'..Just don't look at it. You'll forget what you're doin


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought a lure lightning a couple years ago and love it. It goes right on the side of a vexilar so its convenient and runs off the vexilar battery.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Ditto on the Lure Lightening, saw them at the Novi show. They have them that screw into Vexilars and Marcums, real sweet.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

I use a free mini led flashlight that marlboro sent to me. Works good and is only 3-4" long by an inch n a quarter wide so i'm not wasting any money on smth else with how small it is

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

